# How Bright Should Living Room Fixtures Be?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Forget everything you have read, watched or heard on HGTV. Around 530 Lux is usually what it is where I sit at. The bulb is a 12/22/33w 6500k cfl, that I normally have at the 22 watt level.

The colors on our Panasonic Plasma, which has been calibrated, looks better with the 6500k lighting. All bulbs in our house are 6500k cfl.


----------



## procon (Dec 15, 2013)

Greg,

So, it sounds like you may be using about 1,200 lumens of light. I'll use that as a starting point, thanks. 

It sounds like I could estimate how many lumens I need to get to ~530 lux based on the living room's sq. footage, but it may also be easier to just install the bigger one first and see what I'm missing. If the room is too dark, I can move the transformer over to the smaller one and just add more lights and a larger transformer to the bigger one.

Thanks again for the guidance.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

My living room is approx. 14x16, with a dark Red color on the walls, with a White ceiling. With the lighting and wall color, it actually works out very well for watching movies and TV on our Plasma.


----------



## mondaywest (Dec 18, 2013)

*use CFL or LED*

Living room is the main room where we spend our leisure time. Living room light should be CFL or LED . CFLs trend offer good light coverage. LEDs are great for more decorational light.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree with this guy.


----------

